# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Largetail Nightjar

## trident

Sharing a few pictures of the Largetail Nightjar.
This was shot at bidadari.
canon 20D 400mm+1.4TC ISO800 1/80 f5.6

canon 20D 400mm+1.4TC ISO800 1/125 f5.6

canon 20D 400mm+1.4TC ISO800 1/50 f5.6

----------


## benny

Pretty!

So now you are more of a photographer than an aquarist?

Cheers,

----------


## trident

Benny,
I still got 15 tanks of fishes at home and only 1 camera.  :Smile: 
This is the place where I pick up photography and will shoot when I am free.

----------


## benny

> I still got 15 tanks of fishes at home and only 1 camera.


 :Shocked:  Respect!!!!

Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

I only have 24 hours but zero time  :Grin: 
Benny you also have a lot of tanks what. Camera gear to drool after as well.

... Richard, nice capture, like the first one for cropping but the last one for sharpness. 2nd one might benefit from a little burst of flash.

----------


## craftsman

Well spotted!! Nightjars are difficult to spot!  :Very Happy:  Beautiful pictures!

----------


## trident

Stan, craftman,
Thanks. This fellow quite easy to spot, it was on a small branch on the ground.
Usually they will sit on the ground and their camo feather will hide them. 
Just lucky for me.

----------


## planted86

is it falling asleep or is it their eyes is so small??

----------


## trident

Nightjars usually sleep in the day time and hunt at night, 
they are nocturnal birds

----------


## luenny

Do you flash them? Ok, now stop making me drool and bring me to the place already!! :P

----------


## craftsman

> is it falling asleep or is it their eyes is so small??


Actually, I think the nightjar is keeping its eyes a little ajar to watch you, Trident.  :Smile:  They are very fidgety creatures. If you get too near, they'll just scoot.

I've taken some shots before of a nightjar on an elevated branch some 25 metres away before, and their lids are completely closed.  :Grin: 

The human traffic at Bidadari must be small enough for this fella to feel so comfortable to roost so close to the ground.

----------


## trident

Luenny, craftman,
I was 3.5m from the bird. That's the minimium focusing distant of my lens.
Some were flashed and some not. I was there for more than 1 hour, have 
the luxury to play around abit. Took about 300 shots for this bird.
Bidadari was very quiet that day, only 2 of us there shooting.

----------


## craftsman

> Luenny, craftman,
> I was 3.5m from the bird. That's the minimium focusing distant of my lens.
> Some were flashed and some not. I was there for more than 1 hour, have 
> the luxury to play around abit. Took about 300 shots for this bird.
> Bidadari was very quiet that day, only 2 of us there shooting.


3.5 metres!!!  :Shocked:  Wow! Lucky you! ha ha ha... I notice you walked around the bird taking shots from perhaps even a 180&#37; direction.  :Grin:  

Where are your other regular bird haunts?

I'm still trying to get a shot of the Asian Fairy Blue Bird at a closer range. But no kakis to go to forest reserve, and must trek so far...

----------


## luenny

3.5 meters is your minimum focusing distance?? See, always bring your macro lens along.  :Evil:  :Laughing:

----------


## trident

craftman,
Yes I did go round the nightjar.
I still new to birding, so not so many places yet, only bidadari, SBWR and Bukit Batok Nature Reserve. Not sure where to find the Asian Fairy Blue Bird in Singapore, but
I saw some thread about it being shot in Malaysia, Penang Hill.
Do you go birding often? And where?

Luenny,
Next time I bring extension tube, better  :Smile:

----------


## craftsman

I used to go birding quite a bit, and try and help out with annual bird census whenever possible. But in recent years, got no time as kids are growing up.  :Smile:  Fairy Blue bird can find in nature reserve.  :Smile:  The central catchment area is still one of the best places to go birding. In the mornings, if you manage to avoid the crowds, and if you know where to go, you can often catch bird "waves" where you just stay in one place, and scores of birds (different species) just keep passing your area, back and forth, back and forth.  :Smile:

----------


## trident

well if you want to go to the forest reserve to hunt for the Asian Fairy Blue Bird, call me, I'll be glad to go with you and learn something  :Smile:

----------


## mervin

Asian Fairy Blue Bird - One can hear them all the time, to spot one is not easy let alone get a good shot of it ! 

Unless there is some fruiting trees.

----------


## trident

mervin,
You got the Asian Fairy Blue Bird, nice shot  :Well done:

----------


## craftsman

Wonderful shot!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!

----------


## mervin

> In the mornings, if you manage to avoid the crowds, and if you know where to go, you can often catch bird "waves" where you just stay in one place, and scores of birds (different species) just keep passing your area, back and forth, back and forth.


Can be my guide ?  :Kiss:

----------


## craftsman

> Can be my guide ?


Ha ha ha... Mervin, the last time I was in the central catchment area was probably 2 years ago with Kim Seng doing a bird census. Cannot remember exactly the spot leow. But going with Kim Seng is like having a bird dictionary next to you. You hear all the birds before you see them. 

Trust me, you wouldn't want me as a guide.  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mervin

Richard, NightJar can be shot very close one leh

No need TC bro.

Anyway U should have gone for this fella instead !
http://www.pbase.com/wkcheah/caprimu...grey_nightjar_

----------


## trident

mervin,
My friend spotted the grey that day, but by the time I finish and went looking for it, it was gone.
First time shooting nightjar, so excited everything also forget.  :Smile:

----------


## mervin

hahaha ! me also missed the Grey.

now for the *Savanna NightJar, Caprimulgus affinis* :Smile:

----------


## cannon_14595

I haven't heard much of the nightjar, but it sounds to be an interesting bird.

Aren't these the birds that keep making sounds like 'choink choink' in open
fields, countries at night? I'm also looking forwad to finding one soon too.

Can you tell me where to find them in S'pore? Lim Chu Kang?

----------


## trident

Cannon,
Nightjar can be found in many places, water catchment area, nature reserve and parks.
You should be able to see some in Bishan Park at night hunting for insects. Usually perched on lampost.

----------


## cannon_14595

Cool...
What about West Coast Park?

I go there very often due to my CCA.
I'll try to find one and if I do, I'll try shooting it and I'll be sharing them with you.

----------


## trident

cannon,
Nightjars are nocturnal birds, they hunt at night and sleep in the day.
And usually they are well hidden and camouflaged against the background
when sleeping. 
Not sure if west coast park has them, not been there yet.

----------


## cannon_14595

Yup I know that they are nocturnal...
I rarely get opportunities to go hunting at night
so I happen to miss a lot of creatures like these.
And one of my favourites are frogs.

Do visit West Coast Park one day.
It's a good park, where a variety of birds can be seen.
Brahminy Kites, Sulfur-Crested Cockatoos etc...

The park managers say that Equatorial Spitting Cobras
are very common in the Dog Run area and CarPark 1 area.
I've never seen an Equatorial Spitting Cobra there,
but have seen a 2-metre long Reticulated Python high up
on a tree near CarPark 1.

----------


## trident

Shawn,
Thanks for the info on West Coast Park, will find some time to visit it one day. Sure looks like lots of interesting creatures there.

----------


## cannon_14595

Yup but the place is like a normal open area...
But there is a Marsh on one side, and a pond far on the other side.
Look out for Cobras and Oriental Whips.

----------


## deathmatch

In the first pic, on top of the nightjar's head, there is a type of insect.
A praying mantis, perhaps?

----------


## trident

deathmatch,
That's a spider on the head  :Smile:

----------


## deathmatch

Oh...
Ok...

----------


## cannon_14595

Cool! I didn't notice that!

Deathmatch you got a very good eye for tiny creatures.

----------


## deathmatch

Thanks.  :Grin:

----------

